# Crimps?



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Where can i find big crimps for making shark leaders?


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Chris,
I have always ordered my terminal tackle from a place called leadertec they are based in the UK. When I lived in TX there were some good tackle stores near the coast that had stuff but since moving I haven't found anything as good as leadertec. I think J&M sometime has some terminal tackle stuff for leaders but I'm only down around Pensacola 2 weeks a year sorry I can't help you on the local front. you can try this place online http://www.tackledirect.com/terminal.html or http://leadertec.com/


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Academy has a decent selection and so does Tight Lines, Tight Lines also has great deals on their shark hooks.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Walmart occassionally has good large crimps.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Sam's in OB, if you get over that way.


----------

